# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  التوت الأسود يعطل نمو الأورام السرطانية

## زهره التوليب

*التوت الأسود يعطل نمو الأورام السرطانية* 



*واشنطن: أكد باحثون أمريكيون أن التوت الأسود يحتوي على مادة كيميائية تكبح نمو الأورام السرطانية.*
*وقام الباحثون من مركز السرطان في أوهايو بإطعام فئراناً خلاصات من التوت الأسود غنية بمادة "الأنتوسيانين"، فتبيّن أن هذه المادة فاعلة في الحماية من سرطان المرئ، وأن تناول الكميات ذاتها من حبيبات التوت تؤدي نتيجة مشابهة.*
*وتثبت هذه الدراسة التي نشرت نتائجها في مجلة "كانسر فريفينشن ريسترش" للأبحاث السرطانية، أهمية "الأنتوسيانين" في التوت الأسود، كعامل وقائي من السرطان، وتؤكد صحة دراسات أخرى أجريت في المختبر حول المادة.*
*وكان ستونر وزملاؤه أجروا أبحاثاً مخبرية على الفئران مستخدمين بودرة التوت الأسود، فجاءت النتائج مشجّعة، وأشاروا إلى أن على المرضى تناول 60 جراماً من هذه البودرة يومياً."*

----------


## محمد العزام

معلومات رائعة 

مشكورة زهرة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

إرشادات للوقاية من السرطان




السرطان مجموعة من الأمراض تتميز بخلايا عدائية، أي النمو و الانقسام من غير حدود أو ضوابط، و قدرة هذه الخلايا المنقسمة على غزو أنسجة مجاورة وتدميرها، أو الإنتقال إلى أنسجة بعيدة، وهذه القدرات هي صفات للورم الخبيث، وعلى العكس من ذلك، الورم الحميد الذي يتميز بنمو محدد، وعدم القدرة على الغزو (لا ينتقل)، وقد يتطور الورم الحميد إلى سرطان خبيث في بعض الأحيان.
بناء على توصيات المعهد الأمريكي لأبحاث السرطان فإن حصول الإنسان على طعام صحي مع امتناعه عن التدخين يفيد في إنقاص خطر إصابته بالسرطان بنسبة 60-70% ، وينصح بالتنويع في الفواكه والخضراوات كل يوم، فهي أسهل الأشياء التي يمكن عملها للوقاية من السرطان، ويشجع المعهد الأمريكي لأبحاث السرطان على تناول الفواكه والخضراوات الغنية بالمركبات الواقية من السرطان مثل مضادات الأكسدة والتي تشمل الكرنب وعائلته مثل البروكلي والقرنبيط وكرنب بروكسل وبذور البقول والثوم والزنجبيل وفول الصويا والبصل والبندورة والخضراوات والفواكه الصفراء وثمار الحمضيات والتوت والفواكه الجافة.
وهناك ضرورة ماسّة للحفاظ على وزن الجسم عند حدوده الطبيعية بممارسة رياضة بدنية بشكل منتظم لمدة 30 دقيقة كل يوم، وهي ذات فائدة في المحافظة على وزن الجسم عند حدوده الطبيعية التي لها فائدتها في تقليل فرص حدوث السرطان، وتكون الرياضة البدنية بحد ذاتها أيضاً ذات فوائد مضادة للسرطان.
إن العلاج بالأشعة يقتل الخلايا السرطانية، لكنه يحرق ويدمر الخلايا والأنسجة الحية والأعضاء السليمة، فالعلاجات الإشعاعية والكيميائية في بداية تطبيقها ستُنقص حجم الورم، لكن باستخدامها المطوّل لن يبقى لها أي تأثير عليه، وعندما يصبح الجسم مرهقاً بالعلاج الإشعاعي ومحمّلاً بكثير من سموم العلاج الكيميائي، يكون الجهاز المناعي مثبطاً، لذلك يتعرض المريض لكثير من الأمراض المُعدية والاختلاطات.
ومن طرق القضاء على السرطان تجويع الخلايا السرطانية بالتوقف عن إعطائها الأغذية الضرورية لتكاثرها.. فالخلايا الخبيثة تتغذى أولاً على السكر، وبقطع هذه المادة يتوقف الإمداد الغذائي الأول للسرطان، أما بدائل السكر من المحلّيات الصناعية فهي ضارة لاحتوائها على الأسبارتام، وبالتالي يمكن الاعتماد على البدائل الطبيعية مثل الدبس أو الفاكهة المجففة بكميات معقولة، أما ملح المائدة ففيه موادّ كيميائية تجعله أبيض اللون.. لذلك يجب استبداله بملح البحر الطبيعي ما أمكن للوقاية من السرطان.
أما الحليب ومشتقاته، فيسبب إنتاج البلغم أو المخاط في الجسم، وخاصة في القناة الهضمية، والسرطان يتغذى على هذا المخاط، وبإلغاء الحليب الحيواني واستبداله بحليب الصويا أو الأرز غير المحلّى، يتم تجويع خلايا السرطان، كما تزدهر خلايا السرطان في الوسط الحمضي، وهو ما ينتج عن الطعام الغني باللحوم وخاصة الحمراء منها، كما تحتوي معظم اللحوم في الأسواق على مضادات حيوية متراكمة، وهرمونات وطفيليات وهي كلها ضارة، خاصة لمَن يعاني من السرطان.
يجب أن يكون حوالي 80 % من غذائنا من الخضار الطازجة، الحبوب الكاملة، قليل من البذور والمكسرات، والقليل من الفاكهة، ويُمكن أَنْ يكون 20% منه طعاماً مطبوخاً من ضمنه البقوليات، وعصير الخضار الطازجة الذي يعطي أنزيمات سهلة الامتصاص والهضم، تصل بسرعة إلى الخلايا، فتغذي وتدعم نمو الخلايا السليمة، وأفضل مصدر للانزيمات هو عصير الخضار الطازج مع بعض البقوليات المبرعمة والخضار النيئة مرتين أو ثلاث يومياً... وللعلم فإن الأنزيمات تتلف إذا رفعت درجة حرارتها إلى 40 درجة سلسيوسية.
ويجب تجنّب كثرة القهوة والشاي والشوكولا، وكل ما يحتوي على الكافيين، ويمكن أخذ بدائل صحية ولطيفة كالشاي الأخضر مثلاً، الذي له خصائص مضادة للسرطان، ويجب شرب الماء النقي لتفادي كثير من السموم والمعادن الثقيلة في مياه الحنفية، أما الماء المقطر فهو حامضي الأثر مما يوجب اجتنابه.
إن بروتينات اللحمِ صعبة الهَضْم وتتَطَلُّب الكثير مِنْ الإنزيمات الهضمية، وبقاياها في الأمعاء تُؤدّي إلى تراكم السموم في الجسم، إضافة إلى أن جدران الخلايا السرطانية لَها غطاء بروتينِي قاسِ، وبالامتِناع عن أكل اللحوم سيُتاح المزيد من الأنزيمات لمهاجمة الجدران البروتينية لخلايا السرطان، فيصبح بإمكان خلايا الجسم المدافعة وتحطيم خلايا السرطان بسهولة.
بَعْض المكملات الغذائية تبني وتقوي جهاز المناعة، مما يسمح لخلايا الجسم الدفاعية بتَحْطيم خلايا السرطان، مثل فيتامين إي الذي يسبب موت الخلية المبرمج، وهي طريقة الجسم المعتادة للتخلص من الخلايا المتضررة أو غير المطلوبة.
السرطان مرض له جذور في الفكر والجسد وأبعاد أخرى... مما يستدعي وجود روح حيوية إيجابية ونفسية سليمة لمساعدة الجسم على محاربته، فالغضب والحقد وعدم التسامح يضع الجسمَ في توتر وفي حالة من الحموضة، لذلك على الإنسان أن يرتقي بنفسه ليعيش التسامح والحب والرضى في حياة سليمة طيّبة تمد جسده بالطاقة الإيجابية.
وخلايا السرطان لا تحبّذ البيئة الغنية بالأكسجين، لذلك من الضروري ممارسة الرياضة البسيطة وتمارين التنفس العميق لايصال الأكسجين إلى جميع خلايا الجسم.
ولا يجوز استخدام العلب البلاستيكية وخاصة في المايكرويف أو مع الطعام الساخن ولا حتى مع المجمّدات، كما يجب تجنب كل قوارير الماء البلاستيكية في الثلاجات.
ويشار الى أن مركبات الديوكسين تسبب السرطان، وخاصة سرطان الثدي، فالديوكسينات لها تأثيرات سميّة، وهي جزء كبير من بنية البلاستيك، وليس من الصعب أن تتحرر منه.

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا معاذ

----------


## ajluni top

معلومات قيمه والخضار مفيده جدا للوقايه من السرطان

الله يكفينا واياكم الامراض

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تحيه معطره بالورد لكل من نور صفحتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عصير الطماطم 






 تلعب مادة الليكوبين التي تكسب الطماطم لونها الاحمر دورا كبيرا في الوقايه من السرطان واكدت دراسه حديثه اجريت في جامعة جون هوبكنز الاميركيه ان إمكانيه الإصابه بسرطان البنكرياس تزداد خمسة أضعاف لدى الأشخاص الذين ينخفض معدل مادة الليكوبين في دمائهم



الشــاي 







 كما يوكد الأطباء في مجمع الصحه الميركي على مكافحة بعض انواع السرطان مثل سرطان الجهاز الهضمي والبروستاتا والجلد فالشاي الاسود يحتوي على الكاتشنز وهي ماده مضاده للسرطان لكن الافضل منه هو الشاي الاخضر الذي يحتوي على نسبه أكبر بكثير من هذه الماده



الحليب 










 أكدت دراسة حديثه أجرتها مؤسسه روزويل بارك الأميركيه وشملت 1300 شخص في بافلو أن الاشخاص الذين يشربون الحليب القليل الدسم يكونون أقل عرضه للإصابه بسرطان المعدة و المثانة والصدر والرحم من الأشخاص الذين لا يشربون الحليب





عصير الجزر 










الجزر غني جدا بالبيتاكاروتين المضاد للأكسده والذي يساهم في كبح تطور الأورام وتبين من الدراسات و التجارب التي أجراها صندوق الأبحاث السرطانيه الملكي ان تناول البيتاكاروتين يخفف من إمكانية الإصابه بسرطان الرئه النفـــس

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يسلمو ع المعلومات الرائعه
موضوع صحي و مفيد ...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلموو بس برأيي انها مش دايما بتقينا من هاد المرض
وربنا هو المعافي اكيييد
مشكورة عالمعلومات

----------


## ابو عوده

معلومات قيمه 
سلمووو  :SnipeR (62):

----------

